# Torque value question!



## TP1971 (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi everyone.
Hopefully a quick question.....
I've got a 2016 T32 X-Trail 1.6 dCi 2WD Tekna.
I've replaced all the brake discs (AKA rotors, elsewhere in the world!) and pads but I can't find a Haynes manual or anything else which tells me what the torque values should be for 
(a) the nuts that hold the sliding caliper pins, and 
(b) the larger nuts that hold the whole caliper assembly to the chassis.
The only value I've found online (or anywhere!) is the 108 Nm value for the wheel nuts themselves.
Does anybody have the torque values for those two bits of these assemblies, please?
Many thanks!
Tim.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve always tightened with a hammer punch a the end. Even if i take them apart once a year, i use a rubber mallet to loose the bolts.
Never had a problem in 15 years of doing this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

TP1971 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Hopefully a quick question.....
> I've got a 2016 T32 X-Trail 1.6 dCi 2WD Tekna.
> I've replaced all the brake discs (AKA rotors, elsewhere in the world!) and pads but I can't find a Haynes manual or anything else which tells me what the torque values should be for
> ...


The 2006 X-trail FSM is the closest that I have which is similar to your 2016 with the front brake assembly. Here's a picture of the 2006 assembly:


----------



## TP1971 (Nov 30, 2020)

Thank you both - I can't have gone far wrong with the values quoted there, I'm sure. 

And the beauty of a squidge of threadlocker!

I've done a thousand miles or so since changing them all, and nothing's fallen off and bounced down the road yet, so happy days!
Thanks again!


----------

